# gefälligst



## maicart

Hola,

Estoy trabajando en la siguiente broma:

Was sagt ein Astronaut dem anderen? Nimm *gefälligst *den Helm ab, wenn ich mit dir rede!

Entiendo el significado, pero no acabo de entender "gefälligst", ¿sería "*haz el favor*" en castellano? Es decir,

¿Qué le dice un astronauta al otro? ¡Haz el favor de quitarte el casco cuando hable contigo!

¿Se podría también decir "Nimm *bitte *den Helm ab, [...]


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, "gefälligst" suele traducirse por "haz el favor", pero el sentido no es nada parecido a "bitte". "gefälligst" suele añadirse a ordenes, y tiene el sentido (o más bien el sabor) de "deberías haberlo hecho por tu propia voluntad; no debería hacer falta que te lo diga otra persona". Dirías, por ejemplo, a tu pareja o a tu hijo "Schrei mich gefälligst nicht an!" (No me grites!) o "Sprich gefälligst nicht so mit Deiner Mutter!" (No le hables a tu madre de esa manera!)

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## maicart

Entiendo, gracias!


----------



## elroy

El significado literal es "haz el favor", pero siempre se usa en sentido sarcástico/irónico.


----------



## anahiseri

Susana, la equivalencia con  "haz el favor" es buena, pero a mi el imperativo negativo con gefälligst me suena un poco raro. ¿estás segura de que se puede decir?

Por cierto, el chiste no lo entiendo muy bien. ¿falta algo, o lo que falta es mi sentido del humor?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

anahiseri said:


> Susana, la equivalencia con  "haz el favor" es buena, pero a mi el imperativo negativo con gefälligst me suena un poco raro. ¿estás segura de que se puede decir?


Sí, estoy segura.


----------



## bwprius

La gracia del chiste consiste en las consecuencias nefastas que tendría para un astronauta quitarse el casco, en pleno espacio.

Lo mismo valdría para un submarinista.


----------



## anahiseri

bueno, sí . . . .


----------



## Tonerl

susanainboqueixon said:


> Sí, estoy segura.



*„Gefälligst“ *ist eine Bitte, sich besonders höflich zu formulieren: *„würden Sie mir den Gefallen tun“* oder *„würden Sie so nett sein“ !*
Inzwischen ist es zu eine harsche Form, jemanden zu bitten, etwas zu tun.* Es ist also ein Befehlston, meist sehr unfreundlich !*

„_*Búscate“ un sitio tú mismo *_
Such dir (gefälligst) selbst einen Platz

„_*Hazme el favor“ de buscarte...*_
Tu mir den Gefallen und such dir...


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> *„Gefälligst“ *ist eine Bitte, sich besonders höflich zu formulieren


 Es ist eine Bitte, _ein beliebiges Ding_ zu tun (nicht nur, sich besonders höflich zu formulieren). Außerdem ist es keine wirkliche Bitte, wie Du anmerkst, sondern eine harsche, meist sarkastische Aufforderung.


----------



## Tonerl

Tonerl said:


> Inzwischen ist es zu eine harsche Form, jemanden zu bitten, etwas zu tun.* Es ist also ein Befehlston, meist sehr unfreundlich !*



Hast du das übersehen ? 
Steht doch da, ganz groß geschrieben !!!


----------

